# Feederruten Montage und Köder



## HotHotHechti (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir einer mal ne gute Montage für Brassen und Rotaugen geben,am besten mit nem Bild.Wenn kein Bild da ist au gut.

Womit fangt ihr eure Brassen und Rotaugen?
Ich angle immer mit Maden,aber ich möchte mal mit etwas anderem angeln.​


PETRI HEIL

HotHotHechti


----------



## Rotauge (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hi, wo angelst Du? Mit welcher Rute? Gib mal ne Rückmeldung.


----------



## HotHotHechti (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hallo ich Angel im einem See der max. 2m tief ist!!!


----------



## Rotauge (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Dann hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder mit der Pose und einer Feststellmontage   (Posenrute, Matchrute) oder einer Grundmontage (Winklepickerrute).

Die Winklepickerrute besitzt eine sensible Spitze. Sie dient zur Bissanzeige, die Rute wird fast parallel zum Ufer auf 2 Rutenablagen abgelegt. Auf die Schnur kommt zuerst ein sogenannter Boom ( entweder gerade oder gekrümmt mit einem kurzen und einem langen Teil, das kurze Teil zeigt nach oben), dann eine schwarze Gummiperle und dann wird ein Wirbel auf die Schnur befestigt. An den Boom kannst Du dann einen Futterkorb befestigen, an den Wirbel kommt das Vorfach.
Statt Maden kannst Du Mais aus der Dose oder Rotwürmer in versch. Größen ausprobieren, auch Kombis funzen gut, zb. Made/Mais oder Made/Caster.

In den Futterkorb kommt natürlich eine Futtermischung, die nicht zu nass sein darf, sondern sich, möglichst noch im Absinken des Futterkorbes, lösen sollte. Dann solltest Du die Schnur straffen, und dann noch ein bis zwei Kurbelumderehungen mehr, damit auch das Vorfach etwas gestrafft wird. 

Die Spitze der Rute sollte nicht ganz so dolle gebogen sein, nur ganz leicht, dass die Schnur keinen Bogen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hallo Hechti. Ich habe noch`n Tip bezüglich der Montage. Die Fische beissen an verschiedenen Tagen unterschiedlich kräftig an der WP-Rute. Wenn Du nur kurze, kräftige Zupfer hast und die Bisse nicht verwandeln kannst, ist meistens dasVorfach zu kurz. Sind die Bisse hingegen kaum zu bemerken und der Köder ist ausgelutscht ist das Vorfach meist zu lang. Um das in den Griff zu kriegen solltest du auf den Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach verzichten und das Vorfach einschlaufen. Der Boom wird in diesem Fall nicht von einer Perle gestoppt, sondern von einem stramm sitzenden Gummistopper. So kannst du deine "Vorfachlänge" ganz schnell dem Beissverhalten der Fische anpassen. Und nun viel Spass beim probieren und Petri Heil


----------



## HotHotHechti (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Was ist ein Boom???


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Ein Boom sieht ein bisschen aus wie ein Trinkröhrchen mit einem Einhänger in der Mitte. Er kann gerade oder gebogen sein und meist zwischen 5 und 30 cm lang. Na schon mal gesehen?


----------



## HotHotHechti (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Jip

Danke für die antworten.

Könnt ihr mir noch eine gute Futtermischung geben die nicht so teuer und aufwendig ist???


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Also mal ein paar billige Sachen aus dem Discounter die Du in variablen Anteilen (wegen Klebkraft, Farbe usw.) zusammen mischen kannstanirmehl, Haferflocken, pürierten Dosenmais, Vanillezucker,Kakaopulver,Kartoffelpürreeflocken oder würzig mit Knoblauchpulver(ist top auf Rotaugen), Zimt(Rotaugen, Brassen). Um den Futterplatz besonders auffällig zu gestalten knete in das fertige Futter direkt vor`m Auswerfen trockene Kartoffelflocken ein. Die steigen vom Grund hoch und locken auch optisch durch die Futterwolke.


----------



## majo0o (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hallo zusammen!
Bin Jungangler und ~glaube~, dass hier auch mein Problem liegen könnte:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur kurze, kräftige Zupfer hast und die Bisse nicht verwandeln kannst, ist meistens dasVorfach zu kurz. Sind die Bisse hingegen kaum zu bemerken und der Köder ist ausgelutscht ist das Vorfach meist zu lang.



Hört sich ja gut an , aber kann mir mal einer erklären, wo der Unterschied für den Fisch ist, wenn das Vorfach auf einmal 20cm länger/kürzer ist?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Der Unterschied ist einfach der, dass der Fisch am längeren Vorfach mehr Spielraum hat, dadurch vertrauensvoller beisst und nicht schreckhaft flüchtet wenn er Wiederstand spürt. Das sind dann die Ruck-Bisse, die du nicht angeschlagen kriegst. Andererseits bewegen sich nicht alle Fische beim Biss so weit mit dem Köder im Maul, das der Biss sauber an der Spitze angezeigt wird. In diesem Fall verkürzt du das Vorfach wieder. Also ein bisschen probieren und man kann aus schlechten Bissen gute machen.


----------



## Rotauge (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Sehr gut erklärt, Herr Professor 

Über die Länge des Vorfachs gibt es geteilte Meinungen, fang mit einem ca. 70 cm langen Vorfach an, und dann kannst Du evtl. variieren auf 100 cm oder auf 50 cm. ODer eben auf Zwischenlängen, was voraussetzt, das Du Deine Haken selber bindest.


----------



## majo0o (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Alles klar. Danke euch!
Das erklärt, dass gestern meine Maden am 100cm-Vorfach so ausgelutscht waren und ich keine bisse gesehen habe..


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (4. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hallo!

Wenn in Strömung geangelt wird, macht Ihr dann noch Bleie auf das Vorfach?
Die Maden würden sonst wild in der Strömun umherflattern.

Die Schlaufe für das Vorfach, auf welcher Höhe wird es in die große Schlaufe gebunden ?


----------



## feederangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Na eigentlich ist eine Bewegung der Köder in der Strömung eine gewollte Sache. Es werden ja die Fische neugierig gemacht. 
Wer Bisse verpasst sollte dringend das Vorfach kürzen und sich auf EINE Rute beschränken.


----------



## trout-spezi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

das mit dem variablen vorfach is ne gute idee!
ich hab da nur immer das problem, dass der gummistopper
über die schlaufe des vorfaches rutscht.... muss teilweise schon
weiter raus und da "drückt" der futterkorb ( mit futter ca 100gr)
den stopper da rüber sodass der stopper samt boom und korb direckt vor dem haken hängt >,<

daher nehm ich meistens doch lieber die schlaufenmontage, die
meiner meinung nach, dem fisch noch weniger wiederstand spüren lässt, selbst kleinste zupfer nehm ich so wahr.


zu den maden: is doch super wenn die flattern!!! lockt den fisch vielmehr als maden die nur auf dem grund im schlamm liegen!
bei sehr geringer strömung oder bei stillwasser hab ich ne kleine spritze, mit der ich (gaaaaanz vorsichtig) meine maden "aufblase" sodass sie auf einmal schweben können!! 

mfg


----------



## krombacher84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Was haltet ihr denn davon auf den HAken eine kleine Styroporkugel zu machen? So treibt der HAken oben und ist für die Fische meiner Meinung nach besser sichtbar.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

also im kanal meiner meinung nach :


ein fach wirbel auf die hauptschnur...wirbel an ende der hs .... dann haken nehmen.... 8 karpfen haken ranmachen.....an den wirbel der hs kann man futterkorb ranmachen oder been nich[oder wechseln]..als köder: mais


----------



## trout-spezi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

is ja das einfachste, wobei ich anstatt den wirbel, einen boom auf die hs ziehen würde weil so mdie vertüddelungsgefahr wesentlich geringer ist! 

mfg


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Über Montagen ist doch jede Menge schon geschrieben.

Ihr müsst überlegen, welchen Fisch Ihr fangen wollt.

Für Weißfisch ist die Schlaufe meiner Ansicht nach das Besste.
Bei Aal, Karpfen oder KöFi-Montage muss der Fisch abziehen können, sonst bist Du schnell im Wasser und hinter Deiner Rute her.
Das bedeutet aber auch Einstellung der Bremse.
Hierbei ist man aber sicher mit einem E-Bissanzeiger besser bedient.
Bei diesen Montagen ist meiner Ansicht nach das System Feeder total fehl am Platz.
Eine weitaus günstigere Grundrute tut es dann auch.#d


----------



## krombacher84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Über die Idee mit der Styroporkugel hat sich noch niemand geäußert. Legt mal los Jungs:q


----------



## trout-spezi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

joa is ne idee! beim feedern kann  ich da nix zu sagen, aber beim grundangeln auf karpfen, aal etc. mach ich das auch. ich zieh dann mit na boillienadel ne korkkugel auf das vorfach sodass der köder aufsteigt. mitm kleinen schrotblei auf dem vorfach is die höhe noch variabel. klappt bestens!

denke dass es beim feedern mit na kleinen strytokugel auch klappen müsste!!!


----------



## krombacher84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Kork ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee. :vik:


----------



## trout-spezi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

jepp und günstig dazu!
wobei ich die fertigen kugeln von pelzer nehm, gibts in unterschiedlichen größen und sind auch nich sooo teuer!
ausserdem kann man die noch super dippen!!!!


----------



## feederangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Die Sache mit dem auftreibenden Köder, ist doch ein alter Hut. Alte Custer treiben auf, gewässerte Maden, Teig mit Kork-Kern und bei Mais verwende ich gerne gelbe Styroporkugeln. Alles gute Mittel Fische in der warmen Jahreszeit in bewegtem Wasser zum Köder zu locken und im stehenden Wasser ein versinken der Köder zu vermeiden.


----------



## krombacher84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Jaja, die warme Jahreszeit. Leider ist die nun vorbei! Wenn ich aus meinem Fenster gucke sehe ich gerade ne zugeschneite Straße.....

Womit gehts denn im Winter gut?


----------



## arno (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Moin.
Warum den teure Korkkugeln kaufen.
Ich geh zum Teppichleger und frage ob er nen Rest hat.
Sag net Danke und hab für 20 Jahre genug.
Einfach mit der Schere oder Messer kleine Stückchen abschneiden und gut ist.
Was kosten 10 Korkkugeln im Angelladen?
1,50 oder 2 Euro.


----------



## krombacher84 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Im Prinzip kann man auch einfach den Korken von ner Weinflasche nehmen und in kleine Stücke schneiden. Müssen ja nicht unbedingt 100% rund sein die Dinger.


----------



## trout-spezi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

trink keinen wein 
und wenn ich erst zu irgendnem teppichleger fahren müsst, käm ich sprittechnisch auf den selben preis!
zum angelladen muss ich eh und dann kann ich auch nen euro für 10 korkkugeln ausgeben, is meine meinung. die kann ich immer wieder benutzen. hab mir die vor zwei jahren geholt und fische immer noch mit den ersten 


hab auch noch mal ne frage, fische mit der schlaaufenmontage und hab auf der ersten schlaufe nen wirbel gezogen wo ich meine körbe einhänge. nu passiert es jedes mal nach mehrmaligen auswerfen dass die schnur von der schlaufe, wo der wirbel+ korb entlanglaufen, durch den druck des korbes beim auswerfen ganz schön in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. sie fängt an sich zu kräuseln und spröde zu werden.... :r

was macht ihr dagegen???
hab schonmal extra so wirbel gekauft mit führungen... das hilft aber nicht wirklich und überschlägt sich auch mal ganz gern... was könnt ich noch machen? silikonschlauch durch die wirbelöse oder ähnliches #c ;+

mfg


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Meine Schalufenmontage ist vergleichsweise einfach, habe welche mal gekauft aber mittlerweile hat der Händler nicht mehr die ganz günstigen da. Ich nehme eine 0,35 Mono, 1 Wirbel, einen Karabinerwirbel eine Stopperperle und einen Gummipuffer. Wen ich noch die teuren Wirbel mit Führung kaufen müsste würde ich wieder fertige kaufen, weil die Teile sind doch sehr teuer.


----------



## feederangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Im Winter ist bisschen Passivität gefragt. Da sind Lockstoffe gefragt, immer mal was durchprobieren. Pauschal sind Aminosäuren immer einen versuch wert.


----------



## krombacher84 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Gib uns doch mal bezüglich der Lockstoffe einen Tip. Gibt ja nun mehr als genug davon auf dem Markt. Womit hast du denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Aminosäuren?? Was hat es denn damit auf sich?


----------



## trout-spezi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

womit ich gute erfahrungen gemacht hab is zb spekulatius. generell würd ich im winter weniger süß füttern sondern mehr herb.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (15. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

anis is mein tipp ....


----------



## feederangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Fischnährtiere wie Tubifex, Wasserschnecken, Muscheln und Krebse scheiden stoffwechselbedingte Aminosäuren ins Wasser aus. 
Die Idee, Aminosäure als Lockstoffe zu benutzen, ist nicht neu. Sie existieren in der Natur schon seit Millionen Jahren. Fischreiher haben Drüsen an ihren Beinen, mit denen sie aminosäurehaltige Sekrete ins Wasser abgeben, um Kleinfische anzulocken. Seit Langem ist „Reiheröl“ ein bekannter Fischlockstoff.
Ich will hier nicht für ein bestimmtes Produkt Werbung machen. Fragt euren Händler oder googelt euch mal durch die OnlinShops.


----------



## krombacher84 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Feederruten Montage und Köder*

Hey feederangler! Danke für die super Antwort. Werde den Tip demnächst mal testen. Werde dann hier kurz berichten. :m


----------

